# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  posts nachtraeglich editieren

## Sethimus

wieso kann ich eine post von mir einen tag spaeter nicht mehr editieren?

----------


## noox

Es geht nur ein gewisse Zeit - nähmlich 5 Stunden. 

Je länger man einen Post verändern darf, umso größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass andere schon geantwortet haben und durch eine nachträgliche Änderung eines Posts der Thread dann für andere User unlogisch wird. 

Falls wirklich unbedingt Änderungen notwendig sind, kann man den Post auch melden, dann erhalten einige Mods ein Mail mit der Nachricht. Was in deinem Fall von heute dein Kumpel gemacht hat.

----------


## pAz

schreibs einfach da rein:
jeder von mir erstellte post wird doppelt angezeigt.
wo kann des problem liegen?

und nein,ich drück ned 2 mal oder so  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

schreibs einfach da rein:
jeder von mir erstellte post wird doppelt angezeigt.
wo kann des problem liegen?

und nein,ich drück ned 2 mal oder so  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Wirklich?
Test...

----------


## noox

Blöde Frage: Wie genau antwortest du? Eigentlich gibt's zwar eh nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Antworten und Direkt Antworten.

Bei Red ist mir auch schon ein doppelter Post aufgefallen. Aber mit meinem TestSuperMod habe ich es nicht nachvollziehen können.

Ich habe allerdings selbst einen anderen Fehler entdeckt, der ziemlich sicher im Zusammenhang mit einem neuen Plugin steht. Vielleicht hängen diese Fehler zusammen. Beim Direkt-Anworten kommt jetzt nämlich ein Zwischen-Fenste. Normal sollte die Antwort direkt in den Thread eingebaut werden.

----------


## pAz

antworte immer direkt. 
edit: ok in da schule kein doppelpost

----------


## noox

Ich habe jetzt einen Bug korrigiert, der eventuell damit zusammenhängen könnte. Eben den mit dem Direkt-Antworten.

----------


## Red

> Bei Red ist mir auch schon ein doppelter Post aufgefallen. Aber mit meinem TestSuperMod habe ich es nicht nachvollziehen können.


Ja, hatte das Problem in letzter Zeit häufiger, dachte es liegt am Firmenrechner oder -netzwerk.

----------


## noox

Trat das bei dir schon vor dieser Woche aus (also vor Montag). Und tritt er jetzt noch immer auf? Wenn ja: Welchen Browser verwendest du? Javascript ist eingeschaltet?

----------


## Red

Ich glaube das trat erst die Woche auf, Browser war Firefox 3.0.8 oder 3.0.9, Javascript an.
Hatte den Fehler einmal auf meinem Privatrechner, einmal in der Firma. Insgesamt hatte ich 9 Postings diese Woche, trat also nur vereinzelt auf.

----------


## noox

Danke - falls es noch immer auftritt, bitte melden.

----------

